# So do moderators/admins read member's PM's?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just wondering.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

not an any forum ive ever been a moderator on


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL.. I doubt it.. What makes you think they'd have time or care? Unless your doing something you shouldn't be, in which case it makes no difference because your ****ed anyway.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Admin can i think though


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

If it's a similar system to a forum I mod on, then only Admin have access to do such a thing. Even then it is a rarely used function.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd hazard a guess at no, unless there was a reasonable excuse to


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Can be done with vBulletin plugins and I would imagine that *if* they had a reason to, that they probably would. But it would be admin I reckon, certainly not mods.

I'm also gonna go with the benefit of the doubt that this would probably be in worst case scenarios and not just looking for a gossip


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Edinburgh said:


> I'd hazard a guess at no, unless there was a reasonable excuse to


This^^^^^^^^^^

Admin can but I have yet to know admin on this site to do so in the 9yrs I have been here Lorian takes privacy very seriously this would only be breached if there was enough of a reason to


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Admin can but I have yet to know admin on this site to do so in the 9yrs I have been here Lorian takes privacy very seriously this would only be breached if there was enough of a reason to


Spot on


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Confirming what Pscarb said.

Mods have no access to PM's unless the recipient reports it. In that instance a copy of the PM is made available so they can see why it was reported.

As Admin I can see general PM stats; ie the total number sent/received and stored overall or for a user.

Technically I guess I could also change a users password and then login to their account but the user would know because their password would have changed and they wouldn't be able to log back in themselves. :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks for responding.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If they were banned they wouldn't know anyway though?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Confirming what Pscarb said.
> 
> Mods have no access to PM's unless the recipient reports it. In that instance a copy of the PM is made available so they can see why it was reported.
> 
> ...


Do you not need the original password to change it?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

No there are ways round it mate...... It's easier to clear the mess up this way


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

sined said:


> Do you not need the original password to change it?


Not with admin functions - although I am quite surprised that viewing all PMs on the site isn't possible with the software.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sined said:


> Do you not need the original password to change it?


Nope. In the Admin panel a users password appears as asterisks. I can change it to something new, but I cannot see what it's currently set as.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Our pen testers at work could read peoples PM's on here.

I'm guessing there probably isn't even a WAF on this site, and if not then Lorian you can PM me and I can hook you up.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty sure I remember Lorain saying all the banned members pms are being checked for illegal activity at the moment


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Our pen testers at work could read peoples PM's on here.
> 
> I'm guessing there probably isn't even a WAF on this site, and if not then Lorian you can PM me and I can hook you up.


Dafuq is that


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DazUKM said:


> Pretty sure I remember Lorain saying all the banned members pms are being checked for illegal activity at the moment


Not quite. I said that the data is archived and if there was ever a legal requirement for me to share it then I would have to do so.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Not quite. I said that the data is archived and if there was ever a legal requirement for me to share it then I would have to do so.


Oh I thought you were actually going through it, I see now,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DazUKM said:


> Dafuq is that


Pen (penetration) testing is ethical hacking where we are paid to access systems to highlight weak points in them.

A WAF is a web application firewall, it helps keep sites like UKM free from attacks and hacking.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Pen (penetration) testing is ethical hacking where we are paid to access systems to highlight weak points in them.
> 
> A WAF is a web application firewall, it helps keep sites like UKM free from attacks and hacking.


Pm me about that please, might just be what I'm looking for at work? Serious request.


----------



## bigdaz01 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah administrators can but rarley do


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lorian can i ask without being rude are you like top dog here then?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Robhall2805 said:


> Lorian can i ask without being rude are you like top dog here then?


Yeah he bought the forum a couple of years back from barsnack, it's gone down hill since.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robhall2805 said:


> Lorian can i ask without being rude are you like top dog here then?


yes Lorian is Admin and owner of the board


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Yeah he bought the forum a couple of years back from barsnack, it's gone down hill since.


Haha I take it either you know him personally or youve been here a while to be that brave hahahah!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder what OP is getting up to for him to be asking 

Big brother is always watching you


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Robhall2805 said:


> Haha I take it either you know him personally or youve been here a while to be that brave hahahah!


No seriously.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes Lorian is Admin and owner of the board


Never mess with Lorian haha...Check cheers for the reply glad I know


----------

